# Getting calls from medicalbillersandcoders.com?



## azukixx (May 6, 2011)

I have received two calls in a couple of days from medicalbillersandcoders.com.  Apparently it is a site that physicians go on to find billers and coders.  Has anyone else been getting these calls?  I haven't called them back yet because I'm not entirely too sure it's legit.


----------

